# Heat wave in uk



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

It's reached 20c and it's only half nine in the morning keep your animals cool and watered . Jack


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What is it normally during this time of year?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

it is summer here but today was alot hotter than usual. our summers are normaly a washout so this heatwave is a nice change.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

20C is 68 F so that's not hot at all for chickens. They will be fine with fresh water.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

It's usually raining here last summer was rubbish we had floods it rained an awful lot it's usually 15c today it's gunna be 28c so hot hot hot


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

What are you guys doing to take advantage of the heat? Lots of swimming?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

hybridheaven said:


> It's usually raining here last summer was rubbish we had floods it rained an awful lot it's usually 15c today it's gunna be 28c so hot hot hot


Be glad you don't live in the heat of tucson! 100 everyday. 100 and over...
Fahrenheit


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

No just sunbathing and watching my girls dust bathe and chase each other shame it's not like this all the time Going to take advantage of it and go fishing at angel lakes and thursday go to the great Yorkshire show and Whitby on Friday


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Are there many pools in your area?


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Not in back gardens but public ones


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

26 today. thats hot for us. we dont have outdoor pools here but plenty of public indoor pools.
but im lucky and live a few miles from the sea. and an hour or so from some of the best beaches and coastlines in the u.k


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

It's been gorgeous here in Essex too! I've enjoyed the beach and lots of walks with my dog! The girls have enjoyed dust bathing and I've enjoyed keeping red mite at bay... So far...!!!!! 
Its gorgeous for us across the pond - summer is normally wet!! X


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

I have to walk 15 mins to the sea we had a bit of clouded over weather but perfect for fishing were do abouts do you live in the uk


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Rob i forgot


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

That's a heat wave?! I envy you! I'd take 26 degrees C. ANY DAY. I live in Colorado and it's roughly 37 degrees C. (that's 98 degrees F.). It's supposed to go up a couple more degrees by 5pm this evening. I think I need to move!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

aacre said:


> That's a heat wave?! I envy you! I'd take 26 degrees C. ANY DAY. I live in Colorado and it's roughly 37 degrees C. (that's 98 degrees F.). It's supposed to go up a couple more degrees by 5pm this evening. I think I need to move!


I'd take 26 degrees C any day as well! We're almost always 100 at least!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

rob said:


> 26 today. thats hot for us. we dont have outdoor pools here but plenty of public indoor pools.
> but im lucky and live a few miles from the sea. and an hour or so from some of the best beaches and coastlines in the u.k


Is is a nice beach? Any pics of it?


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

hybridheaven said:


> I have to walk 15 mins to the sea we had a bit of clouded over weather but perfect for fishing were do abouts do you live in the uk


I live in a village near brightlingsea in Essex. I am a drive away, but only about 20 mins from lots of beaches! It's even warmer today, but my girls are still laying, they are loving watermelon, I've discovered!! X


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I through my rinds out and they do love them!


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Even hotter here in uk today - into the 90s!! Girls are doing well to keep cool and they're still laying for me, bless 'em! 

Enjoy the sun, fellow Brits!! Xx


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Have done my birds are laying brilliant and loving to dust bathe in some sand they even got into a paddling pool so they must be hot.Jack


----------



## chickadee3 (Apr 14, 2013)

hybridheaven said:


> Have done my birds are laying brilliant and loving to dust bathe in some sand they even got into a paddling pool so they must be hot.Jack


Fab, Jack! Glorious weather to sit and watch the girls isn't it?! The feathered kind, I mean!! X


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Hahaha just love them I have got to say I have made some brilliant friends and people I can ask anything love this forum so much .Jack


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Still hot over there? We hit 110 this weekend. It was very, very hot.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Hot hot hot


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

And now we have rain! 88 in the rain is pretty bad though. The humidity is bad.


----------



## InThePoultryPen (Feb 10, 2013)

Still hot here cannot stand it for much longer going to have to water the grass at this rate


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

to hot for me today, and they say its going to get hotter.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Still hot over there? We hit 110 this weekend. It was very, very hot.


We hit 107 today ...


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow. i would never be able to handle the heat over there.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

You get used to it. It's not that bad if the humidity isn't bad.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Frying in the high 90's and high humidity.  Now its suppose to get down into the 40's Sunday night. Ahhh.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't think I would like the 40's int he midst of summer. The seasons down here are already ill defined.


----------

